
The EFnet IRC network changes its name to ErisNet as eris.Berkeley.EDU relinks - raphidae
http://www.efnet.org
======
raphidae
Press release is here:
[http://www.erisnet.org/erisnet_pressrelease.pdf](http://www.erisnet.org/erisnet_pressrelease.pdf)

eris.Berkeley.EDU is accepting IRC client connections on ports 6667 & 6668
(6697 & 9999 SSL).

More info about the change in the MOTD :)

~~~
wut42

      212645 < fakeBeige> Looks like somebody managed to finally get a hold of the real EFnet admins via Facebook
      212700 < Bisqwit2> Also looks like the joke is over
      212700 < fakeBeige> and mount a counter-coup
    

And then:

    
    
      212719 !!!!eris.Berkeley.EDU Server Terminating. Received   SIGTERM
      212719 !>>> Irssi: Connection lost to eris.berkeley.edu
    

The joke is over.

(edit for formatting)

------
NKosmatos
Oh boy, the memories...

~~~
raphidae
Connect to eris once again and join us in #eris.Berkeley.EDU and share your
stories :)

------
korozion
I for one, welcome our Erisian overlords

------
mrslave
Everyone in this thread has a beard like Richard Stallman

------
eltoozero
Hail Eris, Hail Discordia! fnord.

------
brian_herman
Awesome!

